# Chile’s Cracklin’ pork belly



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

My 2nd time around after I saw his thread. Added some bacon wrapped green onion sausage stuffed jalapeños with this one. 1st one was really good. Used a combination rub of Louisiana Creole seasoning and LeBlanc’s BBQ seasoning. Then finished it up with a butter/brown sugar/ dark rum sauce. 
Have made cracklings many times. Never thought about doing a belly on the grill. Thanks for the recipe Chile!!! 
Added a Louisiana sunset with it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeeeeee!!! Glad it worked out fer ya!!! Still waiting to try it!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Yep I want to try that out too, but I got a blackstone flat top I am going to have to play with first for a month or so before I can think about anything else


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Alright, it looks good,bet it tasted great.
Those chiles look delectable too.

How did your cracklin skin turn out, and how did you crisp it?


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

ChileRelleno said:


> Alright, it looks good,bet it tasted great.
> Those chiles look delectable too.
> 
> How did your cracklin skin turn out, and how did you crisp it?


Very delicious. First one I did, the wife was not very interested. Her sisters were visiting from TX and wanted me to cook some stuff on the grill that wasn't Texasy( add a little GW laugh after saying that). So, your pork belly was on my mind and I also chargrilled some Oysters. Belly was the big winner. 
Same as you, as close to 275 for ~2hrs. Then opened up the vents to get up around 500. Kept my eyes on it until skin was hard. 

I've done regular cracklings a good bit. I've been doing a double fry. Get them almost done then remove and let cool. Take a small amount then back into the lard for a bit longer.  As soon as I pull those out I splash a tiny bit of water on the skin and it will make the skin pop more. Right before I considered the belly to be done, I did the same. Little sprinkle of water with my fingers.


----------

